# Installation GhostBSD 4.0 on Laptop ASUS A9T



## Elimelech (Nov 16, 2014)

My laptop is an ASUS A9T, chipset (SiS 315). Installation of GhostBSD 4.0 stops at  50%. How can I install xf86-video-sis drivers if I can not install the system itself?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 16, 2014)

ericturgeon Your ideas?


----------

